# ERROR: x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-375.26::gentoo failed

## Fitap

Actualice gentoo-sources a la version estable 4.9.6-r1 y nvidia-drivers me ha funcionado a la perfeccion.

Sin embargo nvidia-drivers esta soportado para las version de kernel  4.10 por lo que se puede leer al emerger

```

fitap@hp-gentoo ~ $ sudo emerge -aq nvidia-drivers

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-375.26 

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] yes

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Running pre-merge checks for x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-375.26

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/4.10.0-gentoo/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     4.10.0-gentoo

 * Gentoo supports kernels which are supported by NVIDIA

 * which are limited to the following kernels:

 * <sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-4.10

 * <sys-kernel/vanilla-sources-4.10

 * 

 * You are free to utilize epatch_user to provide whatever

 * support you feel is appropriate, but will not receive

 * support as a result of those changes.

 * 

 * Do not file a bug report about this.

 * 

 * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...                                                              [ ok ]

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-375.26::gentoo

>>> Failed to emerge x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-375.26, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-375.26/temp/build.log'

 * Package:    x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-375.26

 * Repository: gentoo

 * Maintainer: jer@gentoo.org hardened@gentoo.org

 * USE:        X abi_x86_64 acpi amd64 driver elibc_glibc kernel_linux kms multilib tools userland_GNU

 * FEATURES:   preserve-libs sandbox userpriv usersandbox

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/4.10.0-gentoo/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     4.10.0-gentoo

 * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...

 [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-375.26.run to /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-375.26/work

>>> Unpacking nvidia-settings-375.26.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-375.26/work

 * Applying nvidia-drivers-375.26-profiles-rc.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 * Preparing nvidia module

rm -f -r conftest

make "CC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc" KBUILD_OUTPUT=/lib/modules/4.10.0-gentoo/build KBUILD_VERBOSE=1 -C /usr/src/linux M=/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-375.26/work/kernel ARCH=x86_64 NV_KERNEL_SOURCES=/usr/src/linux NV_KERNEL_OUTPUT=/lib/modules/4.10.0-gentoo/build NV_KERNEL_MODULES="nvidia nvidia-uvm nvidia-modeset nvidia-drm" INSTALL_MOD_DIR=kernel/drivers/video Q= clean

make[1]: se entra en el directorio '/usr/src/linux-4.10.0-gentoo'

make -C /lib/modules/4.10.0-gentoo/build KBUILD_SRC=/usr/src/linux-4.10.0-gentoo \

-f /usr/src/linux-4.10.0-gentoo/Makefile clean

make[2]: se entra en el directorio '/usr/src/linux-4.10.0-gentoo'

make -f /usr/src/linux-4.10.0-gentoo/scripts/Makefile.clean obj=/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-375.26/work/kernel

  rm -rf /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-375.26/work/kernel/.tmp_versions

  rm -f /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-375.26/work/kernel/Module.symvers

make[2]: se sale del directorio '/usr/src/linux-4.10.0-gentoo'

make[1]: se sale del directorio '/usr/src/linux-4.10.0-gentoo'

make "CC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc" KBUILD_OUTPUT=/lib/modules/4.10.0-gentoo/build KBUILD_VERBOSE=1 -C /usr/src/linux M=/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-375.26/work/kernel ARCH=x86_64 NV_KERNEL_SOURCES=/usr/src/linux NV_KERNEL_OUTPUT=/lib/modules/4.10.0-gentoo/build NV_KERNEL_MODULES="nvidia nvidia-uvm nvidia-modeset nvidia-drm" INSTALL_MOD_DIR=kernel/drivers/video Q= modules

make[1]: se entra en el directorio '/usr/src/linux-4.10.0-gentoo'

make -C /lib/modules/4.10.0-gentoo/build KBUILD_SRC=/usr/src/linux-4.10.0-gentoo \

-f /usr/src/linux-4.10.0-gentoo/Makefile modules

make[2]: se entra en el directorio '/usr/src/linux-4.10.0-gentoo'

test -e include/generated/autoconf.h -a -e include/config/auto.conf || (      \

echo >&2;                     \

echo >&2 "  ERROR: Kernel configuration is invalid.";      \

echo >&2 "         include/generated/autoconf.h or include/config/auto.conf are missing.";\

echo >&2 "         Run 'make oldconfig && make prepare' on kernel src to fix it.";   \

echo >&2 ;                     \

/bin/false)

mkdir -p /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-375.26/work/kernel/.tmp_versions ; rm -f /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-375.26/work/kernel/.tmp_versions/*

make -f /usr/src/linux-4.10.0-gentoo/scripts/Makefile.build obj=/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-375.26/work/kernel

 CONFTEST: INIT_WORK

 CONFTEST: remap_pfn_range

 CONFTEST: follow_pfn

 CONFTEST: vmap

 CONFTEST: set_pages_uc

 CONFTEST: set_memory_uc

 CONFTEST: set_memory_array_uc

 CONFTEST: change_page_attr

 CONFTEST: pci_get_class

 CONFTEST: pci_choose_state

 CONFTEST: vm_insert_page

 CONFTEST: acpi_device_id

 CONFTEST: acquire_console_sem

 CONFTEST: console_lock

 CONFTEST: kmem_cache_create

 CONFTEST: on_each_cpu

 CONFTEST: smp_call_function

 CONFTEST: acpi_evaluate_integer

 CONFTEST: ioremap_cache

 CONFTEST: ioremap_wc

 CONFTEST: acpi_walk_namespace

 CONFTEST: pci_domain_nr

 CONFTEST: pci_dma_mapping_error

 CONFTEST: sg_alloc_table

 CONFTEST: sg_init_table

 CONFTEST: pci_get_domain_bus_and_slot

 CONFTEST: get_num_physpages

 CONFTEST: efi_enabled

 CONFTEST: proc_create_data

 CONFTEST: pde_data

 CONFTEST: proc_remove

 CONFTEST: pm_vt_switch_required

 CONFTEST: drm_driver_has_set_busid

 CONFTEST: drm_driver_has_gem_prime_res_obj

 CONFTEST: xen_ioemu_inject_msi

 CONFTEST: phys_to_dma

 CONFTEST: get_dma_ops

 CONFTEST: write_cr4

 CONFTEST: of_parse_phandle

 CONFTEST: for_each_online_node

 CONFTEST: node_end_pfn

 CONFTEST: pci_bus_address

 CONFTEST: pci_stop_and_remove_bus_device

 CONFTEST: pci_remove_bus_device

 CONFTEST: request_threaded_irq

 CONFTEST: remap_page_range

 CONFTEST: address_space_init_once

 CONFTEST: kbasename

 CONFTEST: fatal_signal_pending

 CONFTEST: list_cut_position

 CONFTEST: vzalloc

 CONFTEST: wait_on_bit_lock_argument_count

 CONFTEST: bitmap_clear

 CONFTEST: usleep_range

 CONFTEST: radix_tree_empty

 CONFTEST: drm_dev_unref

 CONFTEST: drm_reinit_primary_mode_group

 CONFTEST: drm_atomic_set_mode_for_crtc

 CONFTEST: drm_atomic_clean_old_fb

 CONFTEST: get_user_pages_remote

 CONFTEST: drm_gem_object_lookup

 CONFTEST: i2c_adapter

 CONFTEST: pm_message_t

 CONFTEST: irq_handler_t

 CONFTEST: acpi_device_ops

 CONFTEST: acpi_op_remove

 CONFTEST: outer_flush_all

 CONFTEST: proc_dir_entry

 CONFTEST: scatterlist

 CONFTEST: sg_table

 CONFTEST: file_operations

 CONFTEST: vm_operations_struct

 CONFTEST: atomic_long_type

 CONFTEST: pci_save_state

 CONFTEST: file_inode

 CONFTEST: task_struct

 CONFTEST: kuid_t

 CONFTEST: dma_ops

 CONFTEST: dma_map_ops

 CONFTEST: noncoherent_swiotlb_dma_ops

 CONFTEST: fault_flags

 CONFTEST: atomic64_type

 CONFTEST: address_space

 CONFTEST: backing_dev_info

 CONFTEST: kernel_write

 CONFTEST: strnstr

 CONFTEST: iterate_dir

 CONFTEST: kstrtoull

 CONFTEST: mm_context_t

 CONFTEST: drm_bus_present

 CONFTEST: drm_bus_has_bus_type

 CONFTEST: drm_bus_has_get_irq

 CONFTEST: drm_bus_has_get_name

 CONFTEST: drm_driver_has_legacy_dev_list

 CONFTEST: drm_crtc_state_has_connectors_changed

 CONFTEST: drm_init_functions_have_name_arg

 CONFTEST: drm_mode_connector_list_update_has_merge_type_bits_arg

 CONFTEST: drm_helper_mode_fill_fb_struct_has_const_mode_cmd_arg

 CONFTEST: drm_master_drop_has_from_release_arg

 CONFTEST: drm_mode_config_funcs_has_atomic_state_alloc

 CONFTEST: dom0_kernel_present

 CONFTEST: nvidia_vgpu_kvm_build

 CONFTEST: drm_available

 CONFTEST: nvidia_grid_build

 CONFTEST: drm_atomic_available

 CONFTEST: drm_atomic_modeset_nonblocking_commit_available

  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wp,-MD,/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-375.26/work/kernel/nvidia/.nv-frontend.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.9.4/include -I/usr/src/linux-4.10.0-gentoo/arch/x86/include -I./arch/x86/include/generated/uapi -I./arch/x86/include/generated  -I/usr/src/linux-4.10.0-gentoo/include -I./include -I/usr/src/linux-4.10.0-gentoo/arch/x86/include/uapi -I/usr/src/linux-4.10.0-gentoo/include/uapi -I./include/generated/uapi -include /usr/src/linux-4.10.0-gentoo/include/linux/kconfig.h -I/usr/src/linux-4.10.0-gentoo//var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-375.26/work/kernel -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-375.26/work/kernel -D__KERNEL__ -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wno-format-security -std=gnu89 -fno-PIE -mno-sse -mno-mmx -mno-sse2 -mno-3dnow -mno-avx -m64 -falign-jumps=1 -falign-loops=1 -mno-80387 -mno-fp-ret-in-387 -mpreferred-stack-boundary=3 -march=core2 -mno-red-zone -mcmodel=kernel -funit-at-a-time -maccumulate-outgoing-args -DCONFIG_X86_X32_ABI -DCONFIG_AS_CFI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SIGNAL_FRAME=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SECTIONS=1 -DCONFIG_AS_FXSAVEQ=1 -DCONFIG_AS_SSSE3=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CRC32=1 -DCONFIG_AS_AVX=1 -DCONFIG_AS_AVX2=1 -DCONFIG_AS_AVX512=1 -DCONFIG_AS_SHA1_NI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_SHA256_NI=1 -pipe -Wno-sign-compare -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -fno-delete-null-pointer-checks -Os -Wno-maybe-uninitialized --param=allow-store-data-races=0 -Wframe-larger-than=2048 -fno-stack-protector -Wno-unused-but-set-variable -fno-omit-frame-pointer -fno-optimize-sibling-calls -fno-var-tracking-assignments -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign -fno-strict-overflow -fconserve-stack -Werror=implicit-int -Werror=strict-prototypes -Werror=date-time -DCC_HAVE_ASM_GOTO  -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-375.26/work/kernel/common/inc  -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-375.26/work/kernel -Wall -MD -Wsign-compare -Wno-cast-qual -Wno-error -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE -DNVRM -DNV_VERSION_STRING=\"375.26\" -Wno-unused-function -Wuninitialized -fno-strict-aliasing -mno-red-zone -mcmodel=kernel -DNV_UVM_ENABLE -Wno-sign-compare -Wno-format-extra-args  -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-375.26/work/kernel/nvidia -DNV_BUILD_MODULE_INSTANCES=0 -UDEBUG -U_DEBUG -DNDEBUG  -DMODULE  -DKBUILD_BASENAME='"nv_frontend"'  -DKBUILD_MODNAME='"nvidia"' -c -o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-375.26/work/kernel/nvidia/nv-frontend.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-375.26/work/kernel/nvidia/nv-frontend.c

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-375.26/work/kernel/common/inc/nv-linux.h:18:0,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-375.26/work/kernel/nvidia/nv-frontend.c:13:

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-375.26/work/kernel/common/inc/nv-mm.h: En la función ‘NV_GET_USER_PAGES_REMOTE’:

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-375.26/work/kernel/common/inc/nv-mm.h:86:20: error: faltan argumentos para la función ‘get_user_pages_remote’

             return get_user_pages_remote(tsk, mm, start, nr_pages, flags, pages, vmas);

                    ^

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-375.26/work/kernel/common/inc/nv-pgprot.h:17:0,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-375.26/work/kernel/common/inc/nv-linux.h:17,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-375.26/work/kernel/nvidia/nv-frontend.c:13:

/usr/src/linux-4.10.0-gentoo/include/linux/mm.h:1267:6: nota: se declara aquí

 long get_user_pages_remote(struct task_struct *tsk, struct mm_struct *mm,

      ^

make[3]: *** [/usr/src/linux-4.10.0-gentoo/scripts/Makefile.build:295: /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-375.26/work/kernel/nvidia/nv-frontend.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** [/usr/src/linux-4.10.0-gentoo/Makefile:1490: _module_/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-375.26/work/kernel] Error 2

make[2]: se sale del directorio '/usr/src/linux-4.10.0-gentoo'

make[1]: *** [Makefile:150: sub-make] Error 2

make[1]: se sale del directorio '/usr/src/linux-4.10.0-gentoo'

make: *** [Makefile:81: modules] Error 2

 * ERROR: x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-375.26::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-375.26::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-375.26::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-375.26/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-375.26/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-375.26/work/kernel'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-375.26/work/'

 * Messages for package x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-375.26:

 * Gentoo supports kernels which are supported by NVIDIA

 * which are limited to the following kernels:

 * <sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-4.10

 * <sys-kernel/vanilla-sources-4.10

 * 

 * You are free to utilize epatch_user to provide whatever

 * support you feel is appropriate, but will not receive

 * support as a result of those changes.

 * 

 * Do not file a bug report about this.

 * 

 * Messages for package x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-375.26:

 * ERROR: x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-375.26::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-375.26::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-375.26::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-375.26/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-375.26/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-375.26/work/kernel'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-375.26/work/'

```

Tambien hice lo que me indica el error 

```

Run 'make oldconfig && make prepare' on kernel src to fix it.";

```

Sin resultados.

Alguna sugerencia?

Saludos.

----------

## cameta

 *Quote:*   

> * Found sources for kernel version:
> 
>  *     4.10.0-gentoo 

 

Asegurate de que /usr/src/linux este apuntando a tu nuevo kernel

¿Qué te dice este comando?

eselect kernel list

----------

## Fitap

```

fitap@hp-gentoo ~ $ eselect kernel list

Available kernel symlink targets:

  [1]   linux-4.8

  [2]   linux-4.10 *

  [3]   linux-4.10.0-gentoo

```

Como se ve en la lista de kernel, me baje el 4.10 manualmente.

No he podido tampoco apuntando al kernel de los repositorios, si el kernel anterior.

----------

## cameta

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/NVidia/nvidia-drivers/es

Asegurate de que el kernel tenga las opciones correctas tal como dice la wiki.

Si eso sigue fallando podría ser que el nuevo kernel no fuese compatible con esa versión de nvidia-drivers.

Podrías en ese caso probar con una de las inestables.

Mi consejo:

sigue con el kernel 4.9 .6 ya que poner un kernel inestable no lo veo necesario.

----------

## Fitap

Desisti y volvi al kernel estable.

----------

## cameta

Si el kernel es inestable puede ser precisamente debido a este tipo de problemas.

----------

